# EverQuest



## Circus Cranium (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone played the EverQuest games, and have an opinion on them? I've been assigned to review a book, a fantasy written based on this gaming series. I'm sure the book will speak for itself and have its own story, but I'd be interested to hear about the game from someone who's played it and explored the world.


----------



## Leto (Mar 29, 2005)

I've started EverQuest 2 for a compared review on MMORPG. What do you want to know exactly ?


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll get back to you when I finish the book.   Thanks.


----------



## stencyl (Mar 30, 2005)

I've played both Everquest and Everquest 2. I might be able to help, too.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, I'm a quarter through the book, it's really good. When I finish I'll ask you both a couple questions before I do the review.


----------

